# Pager Pal IWB without Belt



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Looking for new holster for wife.

Given her clothes, have narrowed the selection down to IWB. However she rarely wears a belt with her pants.

Anyone have any experience using Pager Pal without a belt?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You want her to use a PagerPal...instead of a Clipdraw? :mrgreen:

(No response necessary—I'm just yanking your chain.)


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

No offense, please correct me if I am wrong, but no one uses a pager anymore do they? I think a clip IWB would be much better. I never wear a belt and the clip works just fine.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

gilfo said:


> No offense, please correct me if I am wrong, but no one uses a pager anymore do they? I think a clip IWB would be much better. I never wear a belt and the clip works just fine.


Pager Pal also offers attachments for cell phones, PDAs, eyeglass cases, etc.

I've seen the inventor give a seminar on it. He's a phenomenally effective speaker.


----------



## blue d (Apr 3, 2008)

Use mine with both their attachments and with my cell phone attachment, as well as with nothing but the clip, seems to work the same with all three of these options.

Do feel that the unit, with or without an attachment, is better supported with a belt than without.

Good luck with it, mine is satisfactory but I feel that there are probably other systems that may be better suited to my needs. I think the drop could be a little longer and I think it can appear that one is "aroused" when using it.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> You want her to use a PagerPal...instead of a Clipdraw? :mrgreen:


She likes form fitting clothes instead of Polartec fleece pants that are the mandatory for clipdraw.

Go figure.



blue d said:


> Do feel that the unit, with or without an attachment, is better supported with a belt than without.


Yah. That's the heart of the problem.. hoping the larger clip area would ride better on light pants without a belt.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

submoa said:


> She likes form fitting clothes instead of Polartec fleece pants that are the mandatory for clipdraw.
> 
> Go figure.


Errr....if the clothes are form fitting, isn't the gun going to print pretty severely? All the Pager Pal demos I've seen (three) have involved pleated, or at least rather loose, pants or shorts.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Fleece pants????

My Clipdraw equiped XD9SC rides fine at 1-o'clock, with or without a belt...

JeffWard


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Errr....if the clothes are form fitting, isn't the gun going to print pretty severely? All the Pager Pal demos I've seen (three) have involved pleated, or at least rather loose, pants or shorts.


Was thinking the pager pals are molded on the inside, smooth outside, plus the slim size of her EMP would avoid the print issue... Recently discovered pager pals are one size fits all, so holster will be oversize anyways.

Need a new solution.

She loves to carry but problem is form fitting clothing plus my aversion to her carrying in her handbag.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

submoa said:


> Was thinking the pager pals are molded on the inside, smooth outside, plus the slim size of her EMP would avoid the print issue... Recently discovered pager pals are one size fits all, so holster will be oversize anyways.


No amount of leather will make the gun any smaller. 

Women's fashions - and tight clothes in particular - make gun carry a challenge. Some options might be:

* Ankle carry, depending on the cut of her pants.
* A belly band worn around the abdomen. Depending on breast size, the drape of fabric under the breasts can help conceal a fairly substantial pistol.

I went round and round with my wife on this issue. She won and carries in the purse. I'd rather she have it there than in the gun safe. Life is full of compromises.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

submoa said:


> She likes form fitting clothes instead of Polartec fleece pants that are the mandatory for clipdraw.
> Go figure...


:anim_lol::smt023


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> I went round and round with my wife on this issue. She won and carries in the purse.


Went through the same debate. Hoping for a better alternative than an excuse for another Coach bag.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If that's how she normally dresses, I don't see an alternative to off-body carry.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

one of the things we must compromise when carrying a gun is fashion or the gun. She will probably have to change the gun or change the way she dresses.

Of course if you post a few more photos, we may be able to better offer suggestions...
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey, she wants to carry a 5" 1911 or P220. Getting her to stick to an EMP (9mm 1911, 3" barrel) was enough of a chore.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> Of course if you post a few more photos, we may be able to better offer suggestions...
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:


+1 :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

